# Murphy's Oil Soap



## foaly (Jan 14, 2008)

I've never used this product before. Is it effective? Is there is a cheaper, homemade alternative?

I have inherited my late grandparents' home and I don't believe the woodwork in this home has been cleaned since I was a wee little thing. It was originally honey colored. Now, most of it is dark brown, some almost black. My GF smoked heavily and, unfortunately, this little place smells like it even though he has been gone for years.

Does the oil soap leave the woodwork oily? Silly question...............

Thanks for any help you can give.


----------



## Ceilismom (Jul 16, 2011)

Murphy's is effective, and no, it doesn't leave an oily residue. I believe there is a dollar store version of it, not sure how close a copy it is. My grandmother's stair rail was like the woodwork you describe. I used Mrs. Myers Clean Day multi-purpose cleaner on it, and that worked very well. I think what truly did the cleaning was the microfiber towels that I used on it. The cleanser just made the place smell better (she had cats, and they weren't especially litter box trained).


----------



## foaly (Jan 14, 2008)

Thanks Ceilismom!


----------



## shellmar (Apr 4, 2008)

No, it doesn't leave a oily residue. When we cleaned my grandparents home, (GF was also a heavy smoker) we started with murphy's oil soap. We found that it didn't cut the brown film very well.
We ended up using Mrs. Meyer's clean day, all purpose cleaner, lemon verbena scent. It cleaned well and helped with the smoke smell.

If you can, I would open the windows as much as possible to help air out the house, open the drawers and cupboards too. It is amazing how that smell gets into everything.


----------



## bama (Aug 21, 2011)

vinegar will help with that smoke smell also, and will cut some really nasty residue.


----------



## ldc (Oct 11, 2006)

I had a different experience; after my mother died, I was emptying her rented house and cleaning the house as well as her furniture. She, too, had been a heavy smoker. Murphy's was the only thing that got the residue off her furniture, it actually all ran/dripped off.Seemed quite miraculous at the time.


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

I love Murphy's, I have used it for cleaning all sorts of wooden things and it has never disappointed me. I use a microfiber cloth also so it may be a combination of both.


----------



## MontanaKJ (Aug 10, 2009)

A cap full of Murphy's in a bucket of hot water will also cut grime from kitchen and bathroom tile. I use it to clean up dog drool around the water and food dish. Best thing I have found.


----------

